# Ct Meet Possible July 31



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I was thinking about haveing a meet July 31 which is a Thursday which is unlimited wings at hooters. I have a few guys interested in town here that are willing to come. If anyone else on here is willing please let me know.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

count me in. do i have to put my plow on?

check your PM


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im down, my bro and i will come.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

ok cool, I got to figure out which Hooters we are going to. It will either be the one in Wethersfield on the Berlin Turnpike which is close to a few of us that I know are going. The other would be the one by the Buckland Hill Mall. Let me know which would work out for you guys.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

enzo, you should rent a party bus and pick everyone up. that way nobody has to worry about driving home like this


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

No alchohol for you dave lol, i am underage which sucks. Unlimited Wings I can taste them now.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;563396 said:


> No alchohol for you dave lol, i am underage which sucks. Unlimited Wings I can taste them now.


yeah wings sound good right about now, washed down with some ice cold beer.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

06HD BOSS;563404 said:



> yeah wings sound good right about now, washed down with some ice cold beer.


I am flying back out to Hartford on the 5th of August. Sounds like it will be a good time. Have a few wings for me.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;563406 said:


> I am flying back out to Hartford on the 5th of August. Sounds like it will be a good time. Have a few wings for me.


how about a few beers for you?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

althoe i hate hooters wings i will still eat as many as i possibly can.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, yeah I heard that they are like leftover wings that they dont sell so they do unlimited wing nights to get rid of them, not sure if its true though


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ok boys tom and i talked he wants in on the wings, but he wont be in town till tuesday aug 5th,@ 7pm. thats like 5 days later, im gonna hold out on wings till tom arrives so if you boys wanna push it back to the 5th we can all meet up then. lets accomidate our idle/snoway god tom and wait till hes in town to chill.

also lets make it the hooters in the burlin turn pike as thats the one tom knows. we have been there in the past.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;563619 said:


> ok boys tom and i talked he wants in on the wings, but he wont be in town till tuesday aug 5th,@ 7pm. thats like 5 days later, im gonna hold out on wings till tom arrives so if you boys wanna push it back to the 5th we can all meet up then. lets accomidate our idle/snoway god tom and wait till hes in town to chill.
> 
> also lets make it the hooters in the burlin turn pike as thats the one tom knows. we have been there in the past.


hey Goldy-locks who put you in charge. this is enzo's thread


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;563732 said:


> hey Goldy-locks who put you in charge. this is enzo's thread


i self nominated myself as team leader lol.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;563736 said:


> i self nominated myself as team leader lol.


GP is use to bossing his H2B workers around!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

GV come on down. ill buy the drinks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

and ill choke you out for free. my treat


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

so who drinks what?!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

well its going to be july 31 for now cause my buddies are all down for that day. We will do it again before winter though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

son of a ***** lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Enzo;563753 said:


> well its going to be july 31 for now cause my buddies are all down for that day. We will do it again before winter though.


GP was over thrown, LOVE IT. LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry GP. guess you were never as great of a leader as you thought.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol i guess not. trying to hook tom up so we could all chill with him and it didnt work. sorry tommy.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Gold

Start a new thread. I would be in for August.

Sorry Enzo, I can't make your date.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dang guys. where's the CT comradery


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;563931 said:


> dang guys. where's the CT comradery


We'll all be there when you and GoldPro get married!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I might actually go if GP can't. GP is so PAINFULL. LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;563933 said:


> We'll all be there when you and GoldPro get married!


i dont even know how to respond to that  
but im sure who ever he marries he'll pick you as his maid of honor


JD Dave;563947 said:


> I might actually go if GP can't. GP is so PAINFULL. LOL


thats great


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont wanna step on enzos toes but if you all wanna wait till tom comes to town 5 days later ill hold out and wait for tom.its upto you guys. i'd prefer to wait for tom as i miss him and cant wait to see him again


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;563956 said:


> i dont wanna step on enzos toes but if you all wanna wait till tom comes to town 5 days later ill hold out and wait for tom.its upto you guys. i'd prefer to wait for tom as i miss him and cant wait to see him again


You make me sick, brown noser.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*OK IM OVERTHROWING E1 HERE ANYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO JD DAVES PARTY LET ME KNOW HE IS FLYING US ALL IN WITH HIS PROCEEDS FROM JOHN DEERE STOCKS HE SOLD. GONNA BE LOTS OF FOOD AND ALCOHOL SIGN IN HERE IF YOUR COMIN*


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;563956 said:


> i dont wanna step on enzos toes but if you all wanna wait till tom comes to town 5 days later ill hold out and wait for tom.its upto you guys. i'd prefer to wait for tom as i miss him and cant wait to see him again


theres already about 10 guys planning on coming. just easier to go with the original plan than have everyone re-arrange their calendars.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nickplowing1972;563971 said:


> *OK IM OVERTHROWING E1 HERE ANYONE THAT WANTS TO COME TO JD DAVES PARTY LET ME KNOW HE IS FLYING US ALL IN WITH HIS PROCEEDS FROM JOHN DEERE STOCKS HE SOLD. GONNA BE LOTS OF FOOD AND ALCOHOL SIGN IN HERE IF YOUR COMIN*


Thanks buddy, cheques are in the mail.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;563974 said:


> Thanks buddy, cheques are in the mail.


Down here its "checks" dave. lol 
and colour is "color"


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;563972 said:


> theres already about 10 guys planning on coming. just easier to go with the original plan than have everyone re-arrange their calendars.


lol you whacked out the only people who has said they were gonna come are you, me my brother, and enzo.lol so really thats all of us.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;563978 said:


> lol you whacked out the only people who has said they were gonna come are you, me my brother, and enzo.lol so really thats all of us.


sorry to burst your bubble GP, but i know other people besides plowsite LOL 
I believe out of the 10 me and enzo are the only ones on plowsite


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

christ, lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;563977 said:


> Down here its "checks" dave. lol
> and colour is "color"


Thanks for heads up Dave.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;563986 said:


> christ, lol


no, hes not invited


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;563984 said:


> sorry to burst your bubble GP, but i know other people besides plowsite LOL
> I believe out of the 10 me and enzo are the only ones on plowsite


I love this thread.! LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;563988 said:


> Thanks for heads up Dave.


ill be sure to "cheque" my improper slang at the border if i ever come to visit you


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

well your just gonna have to invite the people you know to the new meet on the 5th lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;563991 said:


> ill be sure to "cheque" my improper slang at the border if i ever come to visit you


Ehhhh, is all you need to know to fit in.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

whats with all the hate


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Enzo;564019 said:


> whats with all the hate


lol their is no hate man we just wanna add toby to the fun hes a good friend of all of us.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

so is anyone invited to this ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

10elawncare;564064 said:


> so is anyone invited to this ?


Yes all are welocome.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;564065 said:


> Yes all are welocome.


says the canadian who is nowhere near CT LOL

yeah 10e of course youre ivited on the 31st, anybody in CT


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;564080 said:


> says the canadian who is nowhere near CT LOL
> 
> yeah 10e of course youre ivited on the 31st, anybody in CT


I was just being helpfull. LOL I was in CT last week, picking up a new truck at Scranton Motors, so bugger off.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;564098 said:


> I was just being helpfull. LOL I was in CT last week, picking up a new truck at Scranton Motors, so bugger off.


what the hell dave, no call? i couldve bought you a beer or 6


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Back to the top. Its tonight. anyone else coming?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

so far we got like 6 people coming right now.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Tonight was a good night. We ended up having 9 people show up. I am going to plan another one before winter so hopefullly more people can come. August 5th is when Tom will be coming hopefully me and Dave can make it then.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

hey, hows my luck.....i didnt see this thread till today


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

a day late and a dollar short


----------

